# Gps Screen



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

i was wondering how some ppl have the huge GPS screen in their E46 M3s when others have a much small one. If there's an extra cost how much does it cost?


----------



## darshanh (Aug 23, 2003)

M3guyCA said:


> i was wondering how some ppl have the huge GPS screen in their E46 M3s when others have a much small one. If there's an extra cost how much does it cost?


I think your talking about the old screen vs. the new one. The 2001 M3s had an older NAV screen which was smaller in size. If you order GPS on an M3 now....you WILL get the bigger screen.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

2001 on top, 2002+ on the bottom:










Another pic:


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

alee said:


> 2001 on top, 2002+ on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx but if i dont want do get the premium package can i still install the GPS screen in my M3


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanx but if i dont want do get the premium package can i still install the GPS screen in my M3


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

M3guyCA said:


> Thanx but if i dont want do get the premium package can i still install the GPS screen in my M3


you can order NAV separately, yes.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

how much would that cost?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

M3guyCA said:


> how much would that cost?


bmwusa.com->->Build Your Own

has prices for every option


----------

